# How to deposit a Pueblo Bonito Week with TPI



## SignoraEdie (Jan 30, 2011)

We have a roving week at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach this year, 2011, that we would like to exchange.  In the past we have always used RCI since PB resorts had a special line etc. that we had to use.  We have not renewed our RCI membership and would like to deposit with TPI.  My questions:

1. is it possible?

2. do we reserve a specific week first and then deposit?

3. do we have to contact PB to release the week to TPI (that seemed to be the process for RCI)

Thanks for you help.


----------



## SignoraEdie (Feb 2, 2011)

No need for a reply...I ended up figuring it out myself.


----------



## grodri02 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey,

Im a new PB timeshare owner and will like to know why you did not renew with RCI and decided to go TPI? How was the transition?

Thanks


----------



## TPIRep (Feb 3, 2011)

*PB week*

I apologize for not getting back to you yesterday when you posted this, yes you can deposit the week.  If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact us via email or by phone, thank you!


----------



## SignoraEdie (Feb 3, 2011)

grodri02 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im a new PB timeshare owner and will like to know why you did not renew with RCI and decided to go TPI? How was the transition?
> 
> Thanks



We have owned our PB Timeshares (Rose and Sunset Beach) for over 10 years.  We use the Rose every year, but we trade Sunset Beach. We have used RCI in the past and it has always worked for us. With RCI we are restricted to using only PB RCI agents on the PB RCI phone line.  No other RCI reps will talk to us.  Many times this created a problem...sometimes language, sometimes they just made a mistake like giving us an exchange that they then took away from us, saying we were not really next in line, "sorry!" However, our membership was up for renewal so we considered TPI.  We had traded into one of their resorts last April and spoke with the TPI representative and were told that they accepted PB exchanges.  With TPI there was no membership fee. All we had to do was reserve a specific week at PBSB, get the confirmation number, then deposit it for exchange into our TPI account.  We also will receive a Bonus Week by doing it before Feb. 15.  TPI's catalog is not as extensive as RCI but there were plenty of places we would be interested in visiting.  Hopefully, it will all go smoothly.


----------



## grodri02 (Feb 7, 2011)

SignoraEdie said:


> We have owned our PB Timeshares (Rose and Sunset Beach) for over 10 years.  We use the Rose every year, but we trade Sunset Beach. We have used RCI in the past and it has always worked for us. With RCI we are restricted to using only PB RCI agents on the PB RCI phone line.  No other RCI reps will talk to us.  Many times this created a problem...sometimes language, sometimes they just made a mistake like giving us an exchange that they then took away from us, saying we were not really next in line, "sorry!" However, our membership was up for renewal so we considered TPI.  We had traded into one of their resorts last April and spoke with the TPI representative and were told that they accepted PB exchanges.  With TPI there was no membership fee. All we had to do was reserve a specific week at PBSB, get the confirmation number, then deposit it for exchange into our TPI account.  We also will receive a Bonus Week by doing it before Feb. 15.  TPI's catalog is not as extensive as RCI but there were plenty of places we would be interested in visiting.  Hopefully, it will all go smoothly.



Thank you for your help. Looks like Im going to go this route since I still do not have my RCI account set up and will like to take advantage of the extra bonus week with TPI. I will be calling them today. In regards with the RCI membership, I have emailed PB a few times indicating that I have not received anything regarding RCI and the membership promised to us when we bought the TS. Last time they told me 15 days and it has passed already. Keep in mind that I bought it in July of 2010 ans still have not received anything :annoyed:


----------



## grodri02 (Feb 7, 2011)

SignoraEdie said:


> We have owned our PB Timeshares (Rose and Sunset Beach) for over 10 years.  We use the Rose every year, but we trade Sunset Beach. We have used RCI in the past and it has always worked for us. With RCI we are restricted to using only PB RCI agents on the PB RCI phone line.  No other RCI reps will talk to us.  Many times this created a problem...sometimes language, sometimes they just made a mistake like giving us an exchange that they then took away from us, saying we were not really next in line, "sorry!" However, our membership was up for renewal so we considered TPI.  We had traded into one of their resorts last April and spoke with the TPI representative and were told that they accepted PB exchanges.  With TPI there was no membership fee. All we had to do was reserve a specific week at PBSB, get the confirmation number, then deposit it for exchange into our TPI account.  We also will receive a Bonus Week by doing it before Feb. 15.  TPI's catalog is not as extensive as RCI but there were plenty of places we would be interested in visiting.  Hopefully, it will all go smoothly.



Did you have the black diamond membership available to you?


----------



## SignoraEdie (Feb 7, 2011)

Since I don't know what the Black Diamond membership is, I guess not.


----------

